# When do highland bronze normally start calling?



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi

I have two highland bronze auratus that are about ~10 months old (oow mid January)

One is starting to develop the typical female pear body shape or is just overweight  also somewhat bigger than the other in length.

So my question is if I don't hear calling in a couple months should I assume both are female?

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't until 12-15 months old. Usually it is pretty obvious by then. I know it seems like a long time but it'll eventually pass. Trust me, sexing my bicolor took forever and even though it doesn't call and is bigger than the normal male size, I still am not sure. Also keep in mind that auratus have a very quiet call. Good luck!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Good question. Something I have been wondering also. I have owned mine for 15 months, 2 different age groups were sent to me. I have never heard calling from this tank, but I have heard that they can be quiet. They all seem happy and healthy and don't pick on each other, so I just sit back and let nature do it's thing.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I had given up on these guys being a possible pair until I noticed the change in one of them. The chances are small but I don't mind waiting.

From watching videos on youtube the call is quiet but seems to have a bit of a chirp to it. Hopefully it will be distinguishable from my azureus calls.

From Josh's frogs:



> Highland Bronze Auratus are easy to breed. This morph does take a bit to mature, sometimes waiting 2-3 years before breeding.


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I have yet to hear mine call and they are 3+ years old, Even with prolific breeding.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe I finally heard a bit of calling tonight. Probably about 2 or 3 times as loud as my tinc's call but with a bit of something extra to it. Definitely a new call I've never heard before...


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone have pictures of a highland bronze clutch of eggs?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally heard calling around 6:30 this morning. At first I wasn't sure what I was hearing, then realized it was one of the highland bronze calling. The call is definitely on the quiet side and I probably would have missed it if I wasn't sitting right next to the tank. If I remember correctly, these frogs were about 5 months OOW when I got them in August 2015 so that puts them right at 2 years old. I wish I could say for sure that this was the first calling, but it is so quiet that normal daily sounds could easily cover it up.


----------

